# Mindfactory verschickt gebrauchte Boards?!



## Maqama (19. September 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hatte einem Kollegen einen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt.
Teil dieser Zusammenstellung war dieses Board:

Gigabyte GA-B150-HD3P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

bestellt wurde alle bei Mindfactory.

Eben rief mich der Kollege an und meinte er könne den CPU Kühler nicht installieren, da bereits eine andere Backplate montiert ist.
Ich hänge euch mal die Bilder dran.

So wie ich das sehe, wurde ihm da ein Board zugeschickt, welches wohl bereits von jemand anderem benutzt wurde und an Mindfactory zurück ging.
Das emfpinde ich als ziemliche Unverschämtheit, sowas als neu zu verkaufen.

Habe ihm nun geraten das Board zurück zu schicken und sich ein neues zu bestellen.

Gruß
Maqama


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2016)

Board zurück. Geld wieder geben lassen und woanders neu kaufen.


----------



## Rayken (19. September 2016)

Oder sich ne Ermässigung geben lassen, falls das Board 100%ig funktioniert


----------



## drebbin (19. September 2016)

Solange es einwandfrei funktioniert würde ich es behalten. 
Aber: definitiv eine Stellungnahme und am besten direkt Rabatt einfordern. Mehr als funktionieren kann es nicht. Die wollen ja auch nicht das so etwas breit getreten wird (was du ja als Möglichkeit mit angeben könntest  )


----------



## MrSonii (19. September 2016)

Frechheit!
Das ist auch meine größte Angst wenn es um Mindfactory Bestellungen geht.
Ich glaub auch mein Gehäuse was ich dort bestellt habe war schon mal bei jemand anderem, da unten am Gehäuse hinter den Laufschienen des unteren Staubfilters Macken waren.
Das hält mich momentan auch von meinem GTX1080 Super Jetstream Kauf ab, da bestimmt noch einige Exemplare dort rumliegen, die wegen Spulenfiepen zurückgeschickt wurden.

B2T: Schick's zurück oder lass dir einen Rabatt merken, zu mehr lässt sich nicht raten.


----------



## Maqama (19. September 2016)

Das Problem ist ja nicht nur, dass das Board gebraucht ist, sondern die Backplate, die man nicht vernünftig ab bekommt.
Könnte man diese einfach entfernen, dann hätte das der ursprüngliche Besitzer schon getan, bzw. spätestens bei Mindfactory.

Wir haben schlicht keine Lust erst am Board herumdoktern zu müssen.
Zumal das Board ja vermutlich schon mal lief, wird schon seinen Grund gehabt haben, dass es zurück ging.

Auch finde ich solche Geschäftspraktiken nicht in Ordnung, das wird meine letzte Bestellung bei Mindfactory gewesen sein.


----------



## Research (19. September 2016)

Das Verhalte dort ist bekannt.
Mir wurde zuletzt berichtet das dass zu Ende war.

Jetzt scheint man wieder weiterzumachen.
Oder war nie Schluss?


----------



## MfDoom (19. September 2016)

ich bestelle aus ählichem Grund auch nicht mehr bei MF, die machen ihre Kohle durch Masse anstatt Klasse


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. September 2016)

Wer viel verkauft, bekommt auch viele Rückläufer. Ob die dann als B-Ware ausgesondert oder einfach wieder als Neuware in Umlauf gebracht werden, kann der Händler prinzipiell frei entscheiden.

Stellenweise rutschen dann wohl auch schonmal ein paar Blindgänger durch. Ein Kollege hat schonmal eine "neue" Tastatur in Einzelteilen zugeschickt bekommen. Nach eigener Aussage sei die Tastarur auch ziemlich verdreckt gewesen.
Persönlich habe ich bisher auch schon eine gewisse Summe an Rückläufern mit angeknautschen Verpackungen und mäßigen Gebrauchsspuren bekommen.

Irgendwo müssen die geringen Preise ja schließlich herkommen. Da wird dann halt an Service und Qualitätskontrolle gespart 

Ich würde Ermäßigung verlangen und bei ausbleibender Kulanz einfach widerrufen und bei einem gewissenhafteren Anbieter bestellen.


----------



## Max.Schrott (19. September 2016)

Ich würde das erst einmal mit MF klären bevor ich in einem öffentlichen Forum die Mutmaßung äußer, dass die Gebrauchtware als Neuware verticken und damit faktisch bescheißen. Das der Laden von der Maße lebt und damit auch seine Preisgestaltung rechtfertigt ist Fakt.

Meine Empfehlung ist MF zu kontaktieren und das Thema ruhig mit denen zu klären und keine öffentlichen Spekulationen zu führen. Sowas kann ehrlich gesagt auch nach hinten losgehen. Da sind die Unternehmen im allgemeinen sehr empfindlich.


----------



## Maqama (19. September 2016)

Max.Schrott schrieb:


> Ich würde das erst einmal mit MF klären bevor ich in einem öffentlichen Forum die Mutmaßung äußer, dass die Gebrauchtware als Neuware verticken und damit faktisch bescheißen. Das der Laden von der Maße lebt und damit auch seine Preisgestaltung rechtfertigt ist Fakt.
> 
> Meine Empfehlung ist MF zu kontaktieren und das Thema ruhig mit denen zu klären und keine öffentlichen Spekulationen zu führen. Sowas kann ehrlich gesagt auch nach hinten losgehen. Da sind die Unternehmen im allgemeinen sehr empfindlich.




Ich bin der Meinung da gibt es nicht viel zu klären.
Es geht hier nicht um ein geöffnetes Siegel an der Verpackung, sondern um die offensichtliche Nutzung des Boards.
Es war bereits ein CPU Kühler montiert gewesen, und man hat die Backplate einfach dran gelassen.
In diesem Zustand ist das Board zudem nicht nutzbar, da kein anderer CPU Kühler montiert werden kann.

Dementsprechend ist es Fakt, dass hier Gebrauchtware als Neuware verschickt wurde.
Wenn man mal Google bemüht wird man merken, dass dies wohl die normale Geschäftspraxis bei Mindfactory ist.
Die gleichen Erfahrungen haben wohl auch schon einige hier um Forum gemacht.

Wäre das Board als B-Ware verschickt worden wäre das ja alles kein Problem, aber so ist das schlicht Betrug.


----------



## cryon1c (19. September 2016)

Solche Ware wird doch eigentlich als B-Ware oder C-Ware mit entsprechenden Konditionen (und Preisen) angeboten. Nicht mehr als Neuware.


----------



## Maqama (19. September 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Solche Ware wird doch eigentlich als B-Ware oder C-Ware mit entsprechenden Konditionen (und Preisen) angeboten. Nicht mehr als Neuware.



Ja, eigentlich, hier aber offensichtlich nicht der Fall.
Der Artikel wurde als Neuware bestellt:

8638402 - Gigabyte GA-B150-HD3P Intel B150


----------



## JaniZz (19. September 2016)

Setzt euch doch erstmal am Hörer und nehmt Kontakt zu MF auf, anstatt hier das Unternehmen an den Pranger zu stellen.
Fehler passieren immer wieder mal und bei der Masse kann das dann auch mal häufiger vorkommen. 

Ich denke da wird es eine faire Lösung geben, mit der beide Seiten gut leben können. 

Hatte bisher nur positive Erfahrungen mit MF gemacht.


----------



## Maqama (19. September 2016)

Klar können Fehler passieren:

- falscher Artikel wird geliefert
- ein Artikel fehlt
- Versand dauert ewig
usw.

Aber wie soll bitte ein gebrauchtes Teil in den Versand für Neuware kommen?
Wenn man das aber mal googelt, wird schnell klar, dass dies kein Einzelfall ist.
mindfactory gebrauchte ware - Google-Suche
Hier muss wohl leider von der gängigen Geschäftspraxis ausgegangen werden.
Das wäre ohne die montierte CPU-Kühler-Backplate auch garnicht weiter aufgefallen.
Da dürfte die Dunkelziffer ziemlich hoch liegen.

Da fehlt mir um ehrlich zu sein auch das Verständnis für, mich da noch mit ausseinander zu setzen.
Das Board geht zurück, ein neues ist bereits woanders bestellt.
Zumal es schnell gehen muss, mein Kollege will sein PC ja auch mal wieder nutzen können.


----------



## cryon1c (19. September 2016)

Maqama schrieb:


> Ja, eigentlich, hier aber offensichtlich nicht der Fall.
> Der Artikel wurde als Neuware bestellt:
> 
> 8638402 - Gigabyte GA-B150-HD3P Intel B150



Normal darf sich B-Ware nicht unter die Neuware mischen, geht auch gar net - sie kommt ja nicht auf dem regulären Weg rein sondern über die Kunden bzw als normales Paket und ist somit sowieso getrennt.
Dazu wird B-Ware immer inspiziert, egal was für einen Grund die Rückgabe hatte. Alleine um zu sehen ob alles da ist und die Beschreibung der B-Ware anzufertigen wie z.B. SATA-Kabel fehlen oder andere Sachen die damit passiert sind.
Ich bestelle kaum bei Mindfactory. Wenn ich dringend was brauche, hab ich Cyberport und K&M in der Stadt, wenns länger dauert oder seltener ist - Caseking (ja, die paar Kröten extra ist mir der Service wert, so erhalte ich auch einen Shop der exotische Waren anbietet und muss nicht mit 08/15 Ware leben).


----------



## chaotium (19. September 2016)

Max.Schrott schrieb:


> Ich würde das erst einmal mit MF klären bevor ich in einem öffentlichen Forum die Mutmaßung äußer, dass die Gebrauchtware als Neuware verticken und damit faktisch bescheißen. Das der Laden von der Maße lebt und damit auch seine Preisgestaltung rechtfertigt ist Fakt.
> 
> Meine Empfehlung ist MF zu kontaktieren und das Thema ruhig mit denen zu klären und keine öffentlichen Spekulationen zu führen. Sowas kann ehrlich gesagt auch nach hinten losgehen. Da sind die Unternehmen im allgemeinen sehr empfindlich.



Man sieht doch das eine andere Backplate angebracht ist, also ist das MB gebraucht!


----------



## Grestorn (19. September 2016)

Zurückgeschickte Neuware wird nicht automatisch zur B-Ware. Der Kunde hat auch kein Anrecht auf einen Artikel, der noch nie eingeschaltet und verwendet war (es sei denn, das wird explizit so in der Beschreibung angegeben). 

Wie soll das eigentlich gehen, einerseits immer auf das Rückgaberecht zu bestehen und andererseits immer auf unangetastete Neuware zu bestehen? Wer soll denn die Verluste tragen, bei Produkten, bei denen die Gewinnspanne oft weit unter 10% liegt?


----------



## cryon1c (19. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Zurückgeschickte Neuware wird nicht automatisch zur B-Ware. Der Kunde hat auch kein Anrecht auf einen Artikel, der noch nie eingeschaltet und verwendet war (es sei denn, das wird explizit so in der Beschreibung angegeben).
> 
> Wie soll das eigentlich gehen, einerseits immer auf das Rückgaberecht zu bestehen und andererseits immer auf unangetastete Neuware zu bestehen? Wer soll denn die Verluste tragen, bei Produkten, bei denen die Gewinnspanne oft weit unter 10% liegt?



Wenn die Ware benutzt wurde und Spuren hat, muss sie als B-Ware deklariert werden und auch nur so verkauft werden. Der Kunde erwartet bei elektronischen Geräten die verpackt sind und so empfindlich sind wie Motherboard, das diese NEU sind, am besten versiegelt. 
Und das trägt natürlich der Händler. 
Ich würde bei Schuhen im Laden nie drauf bestehen, ein definitiv nie geöffnetes Paar zu bekommen. Das juckt mich net ob Leute sie anprobiert haben. Aber nicht bei meiner Elektronik, die ungeschützt betrieben wird, wo die Kunden an den Kontakten usw rumfummeln um sie überhaupt testen zu können. Deswegen kaufe ich auch keine Tray CPU und andere Sachen. Bei ner CPU heißt Boxed immer versiegelt, Tray - kann ein Versandrückläufer usw sein. 

Zurückgeschickte Neuware die durch Kunden verbaut wurde oder gar verändert wurde (BIOS updates und anderer Mist kann bei Motherboards betrieben werden seitens Kunden) - so was wird zur B-Ware und wird nicht nur begutachtet sondern auch getestet. Nur so und nicht anders. 
Mindfactory kriegt mein Geld nicht, die paar € habsch noch um da einzukaufen wo man die Kunden nicht wie Deppen behandelt


----------



## Grestorn (19. September 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn die Ware benutzt wurde und Spuren hat, muss sie als B-Ware deklariert werden und auch nur so verkauft werden. Der Kunde erwartet bei elektronischen Geräten die verpackt sind und so empfindlich sind wie Motherboard, das diese NEU sind, am besten versiegelt.



Das magst Du erwarten, einen Rechtsanspruch hast Du darauf jedenfalls nicht. Natürlich kannst Du das Produkt auch wieder zurückschicken, wenn Du Gebrauchsspuren findest, und der Händler hat das Recht, Dich in Zukunft nicht mehr zu beliefern. Es ist ein freies Land, und der Händler hat keine Verpflichtung, sich ausnutzen zu lassen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und das trägt natürlich der Händler.


... der sich das Geld am Drucker ausdruckt, oder?

Natürlich wird das immer auf die Kunden umgelegt. Bzw. am Service eingespart. Die Kosten verschwinden ja nicht dadurch, dass Du sie ignorierst. Alle zurückgeschickten Produkte als B-Ware unter Einkaufspreis zu verkaufen, kann sich kein Händler leisten.

Billig und Premium gleichzeitig geht nicht. Anspruchsvollere Händler haben eine eigene B-Ware Sektion und insgesamt höhere Preise, damit die Kalkulation aufgeht. Du selbst hast die Wahl, wo Du einkaufst.


----------



## cryon1c (19. September 2016)

Natürlich kann sich ein Händler es leisten, B-Ware zu verkaufen wenn solche existiert. 
Wie gesagt, das sind keine Schuhe oder Kühlschränke, sondern recht komplizierte und anfällige Elektronik. Man kann den Kunden nicht einfach mal veräppeln und B-Ware als Neuware zu verkaufen. Der Ruf von einem Laden ist mehr wert als die paar Kröten die man da einspart.


----------



## Grestorn (19. September 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Natürlich kann sich ein Händler es leisten, B-Ware zu verkaufen wenn solche existiert.



Aha, Du kennst also die Kalkulation von Hardwarekomponenten und weißt, welche Spanne auf diesen liegen (von der man ja noch Versandkosten, sowie die Arbeitszeit für's überflüssige Versenden abziehen muss). 

Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (19. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Aha, Du kennst also die Kalkulation von Hardwarekomponenten und weißt, welche Spanne auf diesen liegen (von der man ja noch Versandkosten, sowie die Arbeitszeit für's überflüssige Versenden abziehen muss).
> 
> Ich glaube nicht.



Die Kunden die man sich sonst vergrault, ruinieren die Kalkulation weit mehr als das was man opfert bei der B-Ware.


----------



## rhalin (19. September 2016)

Das Problem ist , daß viele denken sie könnten ein Produkt einfach so ausprobieren und dann zurück schicken wenn ihnen etwas nicht passt.
Das ist so nicht richtig, man bekommt die Produkte zur *Ansicht *, wer die Originalverpackung öffnet hat theoretisch bei Rückgabe dann schon eine Ausgleichszahlung zu leisten,
da das Produkt bei Rücknahme eben nicht mehr als Neuware verkauft werden kann.
Nur wird das von wenigen Unternehmen auch so gehandhabt aus Angst Kunden zu verlieren denke ich mal.
Und so werden die Rückläufer halt jemandem anders untergejubelt oder was meint ihr sollte man mit den ganzen geöffneten/ausprobierten Produkten machen?
Große wie Amazon leiten die dann an Zwischenhändler weiter die dann das Zeug irgendwo verticken , dafür sind sie dann auch nicht so billig wie MF bei der Hardware.
Im Fall des Motherboards hat vermutlich einer nicht aufgepasst, das geht natürlich so nicht mit der Backplate.
Problem ist wo hört A-Ware auf und wo fängt B-Ware an?
Ist bei Elektronik sehr schwer festzumachen denke ich.


----------



## Grestorn (19. September 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Kunden die man sich sonst vergrault, ruinieren die Kalkulation weit mehr als das was man opfert bei der B-Ware.



Wie ich schon schrieb (was Du offenbar nicht gelesen hast), die Kosten werden umgelegt. Der Händler ist kein Samariter. Wenn Du bei einem Billiganbieter kaufst, wirst Du öfter gebrauchte Produkte bekommen. Bei einem Premiumanbieter normalerweise nicht, der verkauft die Rückläufer gesondert. 

Was aber immer passieren kann, ist dass der Hersteller selbst zurückgesendete Produkte frisch verpackt und wieder in den Handel zurückbringt.


----------



## Max.Schrott (19. September 2016)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Man sieht doch das eine andere Backplate angebracht ist, also ist das MB gebraucht!



Diese Tatsache allein bestätigt sicherlich, dass es sich bei dem versandten Board nicht um die bestellte Neuware handelt. Hier wird aber vom TO Vorsatz unterstellt und das ist eine Mutmaßung anhand von irgendwelchen Einträgen im Internet.

ich kann nur noch einmal empfehlen hier nicht öffentlich ein Unternehmen zu diffamieren und Vorsätzlichen Betrug zu unterstellen. Das kann sehr teuer werden und allein die Tatsache, dass ein gebrauchtes Board versendet wurde ist dazu nicht ansatzweise ein Beweis. 

Zum Schutz der User hier im Forum, sollten die Admins hier mal schließen.


----------



## Grestorn (19. September 2016)

Es ist kein Betrug, kurz gebrauchte Ware zu versenden! In so fern verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht.


----------



## SHOKK (19. September 2016)

Max.Schrott schrieb:


> Diese Tatsache allein bestätigt sicherlich, dass es sich bei dem versandten Board nicht um die bestellte Neuware handelt. Hier wird aber vom TO Vorsatz unterstellt und das ist eine Mutmaßung anhand von irgendwelchen Einträgen im Internet.
> 
> ich kann nur noch einmal empfehlen hier nicht öffentlich ein Unternehmen zu diffamieren und Vorsätzlichen Betrug zu unterstellen. Das kann sehr teuer werden und allein die Tatsache, dass ein gebrauchtes Board versendet wurde ist dazu nicht ansatzweise ein Beweis.
> 
> Zum Schutz der User hier im Forum, sollten die Admins hier mal schließen.



Der TE hat keinen Betrug vorgeworfen, er hat FAKTEN geschildert und Ende. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man in diesem konkreten Fall noch MF verteidigen kann?!? MF hat einen gebrauchten Board geliefert und sollen jetzt mit Konsequenzen leben, die im Internet veröffentlicht werden! 

Und geschloßen wird schon mal nichts hier, jeder soll die Einsicht bekommen, wie MF mit ihren Kunden umgeht!


----------



## Max.Schrott (19. September 2016)

In Beitrag 11 unterstellt der TO betrug. Da er das nicht beweisen kann begibt er sich auf sehr dünnes Eis, was MF abmahnen könnte. Ich meine der Forenbetrieber sollte durch die Moderation den Nutzer davor schützen.

ich nehme hier auch nicht MF in Schutz, denn es ist ja eine Tatsache, dass hier ein gebrauchtes Board bei einer bestellten Neuware versandt wurde. Ich bin nur der Meinung, dass dies der TO mit MF klären muss. Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass MF da ohne Probleme die Ware zurücknimmt bzw. tauscht. 

Aber er es entspricht ja momentan dem Zeitgeist wegen alles und jedem einen Shitstorm zu starten und mit Halbwissen ins der vermeintlichen Anonymität des Internets seinen Senf zu allem dazu zu geben und in diesem Fall auch noch juristisch fragwürdig.


----------



## RogerG781 (19. September 2016)

Vom Rückgaberecht Gebrauch machen und Mindfactory um Stellungnahme bitten. 
Hast du die bereits mal abgeschrieben? Reaktion wäre ja interessant  

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHOKK (19. September 2016)

Wenn man hier schon das Wort "juristisch" in den Mund nimmt, dann sollte man einen Aspekt beachten, dass die Ware mit einer Plate geliefert wurde und somit nicht dem originellen Zustand entspricht und kann NICHT als Neuware verkauft werden. Nach diesem Vorfall hat der TO volles Recht MF als Betrüger darzustellen ohne mit einer strafrechtlichen Verfolgung zu rechnen.


----------



## Grestorn (19. September 2016)

Jemand, der einen Fehler macht, ist deswegen noch lange nicht ein Betrüger. Es ist ein Mangel, und der kann angezeigt werden. Der Händler hat dann die Möglichkeit, den Mangel zu beheben. 

Dieses Wort "Betrug" wird unheimlich leichtfertig und inflationär benutzt. Wisst ihr überhaupt, was das bedeutet?

Und wenn ihr mal nen Fehler macht, wollt ihr dann gleich als Betrüger tituliert werden?


----------



## cryon1c (19. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Jemand, der einen Fehler macht, ist deswegen noch lange nicht ein Betrüger. Es ist ein Mangel, und der kann angezeigt werden. Der Händler hat dann die Möglichkeit, den Mangel zu beheben.
> 
> Dieses Wort "Betrug" wird unheimlich leichtfertig und inflationär benutzt. Wisst ihr überhaupt, was das bedeutet?
> 
> Und wenn ihr mal nen Fehler macht, wollt ihr dann gleich als Betrüger tituliert werden?



Fehler macht man dann, wenn man ein falsches Produkt verschickt usw.
Wenn man Produkte verspricht die a) verändert wurden und b) in diesem Zustand nicht mal als B-Ware sondern eher als C-Ware durchgehen, kann man hier durchaus vom Betrug sprechen. Gerade da es bekannt ist das Mindfactory dies nicht das erste mal macht.


----------



## Grestorn (19. September 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Fehler macht man dann, wenn man ein falsches Produkt verschickt usw.
> Wenn man Produkte verspricht die a) verändert wurden und b) in diesem Zustand nicht mal als B-Ware sondern eher als C-Ware durchgehen, kann man hier durchaus vom Betrug sprechen. Gerade da es bekannt ist das Mindfactory dies nicht das erste mal macht.



Aber mehrere Produkte zu kaufen, zu selektieren, alle bis auf das beste Exemplar zurückzuschicken, ist selbstverständlich völlig ok.


----------



## cryon1c (19. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Aber mehrere Produkte zu kaufen, zu selektieren, alle bis auf das beste Exemplar zurückzuschicken, ist selbstverständlich völlig ok.



Natürlich. Shops wie Caseking übernehmen dies z.B. auch selbst (siehe ihre fetten PCs von der8auer und 8Pack) und verkaufen den Rest als Tray oder bauen diese in andere PCs ein wo diese funktionieren wie sie sollen. 
Das betrifft was, Grafikkarten der oberen Preisklasse und Prozessoren die sich takten lassen, also gerade mal 5-10 Modelle die so aufm Markt rumeiern mit offenem Multi.


----------



## Grestorn (19. September 2016)

Dachte ich mir, dass Du so denkst. 

Nunja, Gedanken sind frei. Auch die, die ich mir zu Menschen wie Dir mache.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (19. September 2016)

Ich hoffe den meisten ist schon klar, dass je größer der laden ist solche fehler mal vorkommen können??? Das MF nicht den BESTEN Service bietet und sich diesen auch noch für extra Kohle teuer bezahlen lässt ist jetzt nicht das gelbe vom Ei aber da die meisten ja nach dem Gedanken kaufen "Geiz ist geil" fährt MF ja scheinbar recht gut damit denn es wird immernoch massenhaft dort gekauft... 
also entweder man kauft günstig und hat hin und wieder mal einen Makel den man durch MF nach Rücksprache beheben lassen kann oder zahlt generell etwas mehr und bekommt mehr Service...
Aber hier direkt erstmal von Betrug zu sprechen ist für mich arg grenzwertig.

Habe bis jetzt 4-5 mal dort bestellt OHNE extra Service und keinerlei Probleme gehabt...


----------



## Eckism (19. September 2016)

Woran sieht man denn eigentlich, das die Backplate nich original ist?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (19. September 2016)

Normalerweise gehört die Backplate zu einem CPU-Kühler und wird nicht mit dem Motherboard zusammen ausgeliefert.


----------



## Eckism (19. September 2016)

Dann scheinen noch andere Händler zu "bescheißen"...meine letzten 2 Gigabyte Boards hatten auch Backplates.
Ich dachte, das ist seit 2009 Standard...


----------



## Maqama (19. September 2016)

Eckism schrieb:


> Woran sieht man denn eigentlich, das die Backplate nich original ist?



Es ist schlichtweg eine Backplate eines anderen CPU Kühlers installiert. Diese Backplate sollte nicht vorhanden sein. 




@All:

Es ging mir nicht darum Mindfactory als Betrüger hinzustellen. Natürlich kann es sich um einen Einzelfall handeln,  wobei die vielen anderen Fälle eher dagegen sprechen. Es geht mir um die Schilderung dieses Einzelfalls, um meinen Unmut auszudrücken. 

Bei einem sind wir uns doch einig. Der Kunde kann bei einem Kauf mindestens ein funktionierendes Produkt erwarten. Auch wenn ich es nicht gutheißen kann, so wäre ein optisch und technisch perfektes gebrauchtes board auch okay gewesen. Dies setzt jedoch voraus, daß mindfactory ihre Retouren prüft und nur funktionierendes als Neuware verkauft. 

Nun ist es aber so, dass wir ein board mit eine montierten Backplate bekommen haben. Es ist also nicht möglich, einen CPU Kühler zu installieren. Dies lässt mich zu den Schluss kommen, dass dieses Board weder ordentlich optisch inspiziert wurde, noch auf seine Funktion hin geprüft wurde. 

Auch wenn mindfactory auf Anfrage  sicherlich nachgebessert hätte, so finde ich solches vorgehen nicht in Ordnung und werde in Zukunft lieber woanders bestellen. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt meine Meinung dazu verstehen. Zudem betone ich nochmal, dass ich niemanden des Betruges beschuldige.


----------



## cryon1c (19. September 2016)

Trotzdem kann es nicht sein das man die zurückgesendete Hardware nicht mal optisch untersucht und nachsieht ob a) alles da ist was beim Lieferumfang geschrieben steht und b) nix verändert wurde. 
Nen vollständigen Funktionstest (oder zumindest booten) erwartet ja keiner, da wären die Mitarbeiter nur damit beschäftigt, Retouren in die TestPCs zu schieben und wieder raus. Aber wenn schon das nicht gemacht wird, spricht das absolut gegen den Laden. 
Gerade große Jungs haben eigentlich den besten Service, weil sie es über die Masse machen.


----------



## lechium (20. September 2016)

Die Backplates die bei Boards schon dran sind sahen meist anders aus, 

z. B. so 
http://noctua.at/media/wysiwyg/images/faqs/faq_amd_backplate_rear.jpg

oder so
http://media.bestofmicro.com/Fractal-Design-Arc-Midi-R2-Gehause,Y-I-384858-1.jpg

oder schlicht wie die einfache Metallplatte hier von Foxconn in der Mitte
https://abload.de/img/205cj59.jpg

Das bei ihm ist eine Extra-Platte eines Kühlers.

Wenn ein gewerblicher Händler seine Waren nicht prüft und diese als A-Ware bedenkenlos verkauft, dann ist das sicherlich in erster Linie ein Fehler, in zweiter Linie aber auch Betrug, denn er hat die Pflicht und dafür zu sorgen das das was er dort verkauft zu prüfen damit es auch der Beschreibung entspricht, jeder private nicht gewerbliche Ebay-Verkäufer würde dafür angezählt werden, warum sollte es bei einem gewerblichen Händler der Profi darin ist nur ein kleiner Fehler sein, über den man hinwegsehen kann? 

Wenn man mir ein Auto verkauft was angeblich neu ist und mir fällt bei der ersten Fahrt auf da sind schon 10 000 Km runter, da kann man mir ja auch nicht sagen "oh sorry wir verkaufen tausende Autos im Jahr, ist uns durch die Lappen gegangen und nicht aufgefallen".

Technik altert, jede Betriebsstunde mindert den Wert von technischen Geräten, mal ganz davon abgesehen das unzählige Intel-Mainboards im Jahr über den Jordan gehen weil die filigranen Pins verbogen sind weil sie nur schief angeguckt worden sind. Was ist wenn der Vor-Nutzer ein DAU war und das Teil schon eine Macke hat die erst nach einigen Wochen unter Belastung auffällig wird? Ist es dann noch immer nur ein Fehler und alles übertrieben? Neu hat Neu zu sein, fertig.

Auch das Arguent das die Kunden genauso schlimm sind und sich 10 Sachen bestellen und zurücksenden hilft da dem TE nicht weiter, nur weil einige Leute asozial sind ist das ja kein Freibrief für alle Händler zu bescheißen, so nach dem Motto "der da hat zwei Leute umgebracht, dann ist es doch noch in Ordnung und im Rahmen wenn einen umbringe?".


----------



## Cleriker (20. September 2016)

Am Anfang war es nur der Trick mit der Uhrzeit. Man hat sich seine Teile ausgesucht, in den Warenkorb gepackt und auf den Abend gewartet, denn da "spart" man ja die Versandkosten. Hat man aber mal genauer hingesehen, ist jeder zweite Artikel plötzlich drei bis acht Euro teurer geworden (kurz vorher). Hat die Leute nicht gestört und fleißig weiter gekauft. Spätestens mit erscheinen der 780er, oder 970er und dem ganzen Getue ums Spulenfiepen wurde ersichtlich dass sehr viele bereits vom Kunden getestete Karten als neu rausgehen. Da war von alles okay bis "Karte riecht verkokelt" alles dabei. Ich kann mich noch an einen Thread hier erinnern, wo man sehr gut sehen könnte dass euer über die ganze Karte, Kühlflüssigkeit gelaufen war und sie entsprechend viele ungewollte Lötstellen hatte. Auch diese war als neu gekennzeichnet. Dann wären da noch die tollen Gamer-Monitore mit dem krassen backlight bleeding und ähnlichem. Die User haben sich reihenweise aufgeregt dass ein solcher Hersteller, so viel Ausschuss bei derart teuren Produkten verkauft. Nachdem von jemandem dann die Theorie aufgestellt wurde dass es vielleicht nur ein paar wenige Geräte betraf, die aber in einer Tour zurück und direkt zum nächsten gingen, da war plötzlich Ruhe. Das betraf ausschließlich MF und Amazon. Genau die Händler die mit ihrer Kulanz bekannt wurden. Merkwürdig, oder? Wenn die gleichen Produkte bei anderen shops weniger bis keine negativen Schlagzeilen machen, sollte einem das zu denken geben. Wer dennoch dort bestellt, handelt eigenverantwortlich um nicht zu sagen vorsätzlich.
Darf man dem Shop einen Vorwurf machen? Ja. Sollte der Kunde sich aber auch an die eigene Nase fassen? Sicherlich.

Edit:
Weils gerade passt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ern-20k-ohne-garantieverlust-post8452399.html


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2016)

Maqama schrieb:


> Auch wenn mindfactory auf Anfrage  sicherlich nachgebessert hätte,.


Abwarten, vermutlich wird Euch noch unterstellt, dass die Backplate von Euch falsch montiert wurde 
und darum sowohl Reklamtion als auch Widerruf nicht mehr möglich sind. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, 
aber ich ahne fürchterliches.


----------



## Cleriker (20. September 2016)

Sag mal warum änderst du neuerdings (gefühlt) ständig dein Avatar? Ohne das Rotkäppchen kann ich dich immer erst beim zweiten Versuch zuordnen. 

back to topic:
Das hab ich ganz vergessen... Auch ich drücke selbstverständlich die Daumen, dass du schnell ein neues Board in der Post hast und damit glücklicher wirst.


----------



## Grestorn (20. September 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Am Anfang war es nur der Trick mit der Uhrzeit. Man hat sich seine Teile ausgesucht, in den Warenkorb gepackt und auf den Abend gewartet, denn da "spart" man ja die Versandkosten.


Diesen Trick verstehe ich nicht...



Cleriker schrieb:


> [...]Das betraf ausschließlich MF und Amazon. Genau die Händler die mit ihrer Kulanz bekannt wurden. Merkwürdig, oder? [...]



Amazon betreibt einen sehr guten B-Warenshop, in dem offensichtlich die Rückläufer angeboten werden. Dort bestelle ich recht gern, denn man bekommt da durchaus nochmal bessere Preise. Bisher hatte ich dort auch fast immer gute Ware bekommen, es gab aber auch schon mal ein oder zwei klar defekte Geräte. In beiden Fällen habe ich bei Amazon angerufen, um klarzustellen, dass ich nicht nur unzufrieden bin sondern das Gerät klar defekt ist - damit es nicht wieder in den Kreislauf des Warenversands zurückgeht.

Amazon handelt tatsächlich fast optimal aus Kundensicht, wie ich anderweitig schon schrieb, habe ich eher vor der wirklich schon erschreckenden Dominanz von Amazon Angst, die langsam zum Monopol führt. Ansonsten gibt es wirklich keinen Grund Amazon als Versender zu meiden.


----------



## Verminaard (20. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Diesen Trick verstehe ich nicht...



Midnight-Shopping -> Serviceangebote

Du machst dir einen Warenkorb fertig und bestellst nicht sofort sondern erst kurz nach 0 Uhr.
Versandkosten gespart.
Nur das Mindfactory das recht frueh rausbekommen hat (wenn nicht schon von Anfang an) und hebt bei Produkten einfach die Preise ein klein wenig.
Voila der Kunde glaubt das er Versandkosten gespart hat. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, Mindfactory hat dem Kunden meist noch mehr abgeknoepft als der Kunde eigentlich mit den Versandkosten bezahlt haette.

@Topic:
Hier einfach nur Mindfactory verteufeln ist recht einfach.
Solche Situationen entstehen durch den teils massiven Gebrauch des Widerrufsrecht.
Ich selbst kauf ungern CPU's und Grafikkarten zeitnah nach erscheinen.
Die Gefahr dort einen Ruecklaeufer zu bekommen ist recht hoch. Zu dem ich gerade bei CPU's/GPU's nicht weis was der "Vorbesitzer" gemacht hat.
Von Kuehlerumbau bis viel zu hohem Uebertakten kann Alles dabei sein. 

Natuerlich ist solch ein Verhalten von Mindfactory ein NoGo. Ungepruefte Ware einfach wieder in den Neuwarenumlauf bringen.
Ob sich was aendern wird, werden wir sehen.
Je nach dem wieviel Beschwerden MF und aehnliche Shops bekommen.
Sollten das zu viele werden, werden die Shops nachbessern, bin ich ueberzeugt von. Nur wird es solch eine Nachbesserung nicht fuer lau geben.

Jeder der einen recht lockeren Umgang mit dem Widerrufsrecht hat, sollte sich mal selbst fragen ob das so toll ist und ob jeder Widerruf als solcher gerechtfertigt oder ein Missbrauch ist.
Garantie/Gewaehrleistung != Widerrufsrecht

@TE Viel Erfolg mit dem Umtausch. 
Hier hat MF klar gepatzt!


----------



## orca113 (20. September 2016)

SHOKK schrieb:


> Wenn man hier schon das Wort "juristisch" in den Mund nimmt, dann sollte man einen Aspekt beachten, dass die Ware mit einer Plate geliefert wurde und somit nicht dem originellen Zustand entspricht und kann NICHT als Neuware verkauft werden. Nach diesem Vorfall hat der TO volles Recht MF als Betrüger darzustellen ohne mit einer strafrechtlichen Verfolgung zu rechnen.



Der größte Unsinn den ich seit langem gehört habe, keiner weiß ob das Absicht war.... Habe mit Jura nichts am Hut aber selbst ich weiß das man dinge absichtlich oder aus Versehen tun kann...



> Und geschloßen wird schon mal nichts hier, jeder soll die Einsicht bekommen, wie MF mit ihren Kunden umgeht!



Wegen solchen Kommentaren sollte erst recht geschlossen werden.

@T

Ist denn inzwischen mal Kontaktaufnahme mit MF seitens des TE erfolgt? MF Hat doch einen Supportmitarbeiter hier im Forum aktiv. Dort bekommt man sehhr rasch Hilfe und seine Fragen beantwortet. Wende dich doch mal an ihn. Bin absolut nicht davon überzeugt das MF solche Dinge in betrügerischer Absicht macht. Denke mal bei den Massen an Aufträgen und Prozessen die dort jeden Tag durch rattern kann sowas passieren. 

Finde es eher schon sehr, sehr hart  das man das in einem Thread breit tritt ohne sich mit diesem Problem an MF zu wenden. Zumal ein Freund oder Bekannter des TE hier eigentlich das Problem hat. Jetzt geht ein PCGH Member hin und instrumentalisiert seinen Foren Account und seine Mitgliedschaft hier um die Geschichte "öffentlich" zu machen.


----------



## Cleriker (20. September 2016)

"Ohne sich mit diesem Problem an MF zu wenden"? Hab ich etwas überlesen? So wie ich das verstanden habe, hat er keine Lust auf dem Board sitzen zu bleiben. Demnach muss er sich dort melden. Da wird er sicherlich nicht ohne Angabe von Gründen zurücktreten. Denkst du nicht auch?


----------



## seahawk (20. September 2016)

Eckism schrieb:


> Woran sieht man denn eigentlich, das die Backplate nich original ist?



Weil der Boxed gar keine Backplate braucht, ergo Mainboards ab Werk ohne kommen.

Ansonsten verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht. Das Board hat einen klaren Mangel, man meldet sich beim Händler und schickt es zurück. Und solange es gängig ist Hardware zum "Testen" zu bestellen, wird man weiterhin die Wahl haben entweder teurere Shops zu bevorzugen, die einen B-Ware-Shop haben, oder mit Rückläufern leben müssen, die bereits benutzt wurden. Ich würde es ja begrüßen wenn die Händler endlich anfangen würde Nutzungsentgelte zu verlangen wenn jemand 4 Karten bestellt und 3 geöffnet und meist ohne Schutzfolie zurück sendet.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (20. September 2016)

seahawk schrieb:


> Weil der Boxed gar keine Backplate braucht, ergo Mainboards ab Werk ohne kommen.
> 
> Ansonsten verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht. Das Board hat einen klaren Mangel, man meldet sich beim Händler und schickt es zurück. Und solange es gängig ist Hardware zum "Testen" zu bestellen, wird man weiterhin die Wahl haben entweder teurer Shops zu bevorzugen, die einen B-Ware-Shop haben, oder mit Rückläufern leben müssen, die bereits benutzt wurden. Ich würde es ja begrüßen wenn die Händler endlich anfangen würde Nutzungsentgelte zu verlangen wenn jemand 4 Karten bestellt und 3 geöffnet und meist ohne Schutzfolie zurück sendet.



Das erlebe ich auch des öfteren bei Amazon...

Hab hin und wieder mal einen Warehouse-Deal bestellt. Die Ware soll ja im Grunde teils "wie neu" sein. Da achte schon sehr darauf, dass ich nicht gerade einen Artikel mit "akzeptabel" bestelle.
Aber selbst hier habe ich so etwas wie der TE bei MF erlebt bzw. noch besser 

WQHD Monitor bestellt (Acer G277HU) zum Schnupperpreis von 275 statt 379€ mit dem Zustandsvermerk "wie neu". Ich mich gefreut wie Bolle weil nen 100er sparen is schon schön...Monitor kam an, sah definitiv schonmal geöffnet aus aber der Rest tadellos. Alle Kabel sauber verpackt, der Bildschirm noch mit Schutzfolie versehen usw. also ich mich ans aufbauen gemacht, angeschlossen und eingeschaltet... 
Tjoa, war wohl nix. Bildschirm im Eimer. Ausser Rosa-Startbild und ein komplettes Pixelchaos kam nix. Immer erst beim öffnen des OSD kam ein Bild... mit noch mehr Pixelchaos und irgendwo darunter sowas wie ein Bild. Sprich, DOA. 
Amazon hat das Ding also vom "vorherigen Besteller" zurückbekommen, grad wieder alles zugeklebt und zurück in den Verkauf gestellt... keine Funktionsprüfung nix.
Allerdings, und das muss man neidlos anerkennen... Amazon hat auch ohne Murren das Ding zurückgenommen und binnen 4 Tagen die Kohle wieder gutgeschrieben.

Man ist NIRGENDS vor solchen Problemen wie sie der TE hat gefeit... das kann Dir sogar beim HW-Händler um die Ecke passieren wenn mal einer richtig trantütig war.
Ich hab damals mal ne zeitlang bei JE-Computer in Berlin gejobbt, allerdings zu Zeiten als AMD mit dem Athlon XP usw. Intel noch unter Druck gesetzt hat  
Hier hab sogar ich mal selber so einen Fehler produziert. Kunde brachte Board zurück weil laut ihm "falsch". Hab nur oberflächlich reingeguckt (an dem Tag war einfach volle Hütte), sah alles aus wie nicht ausgepackt und hab es wieder ins Regal gestellt ohne Test.
Also passierte ein paar Tage später was? Genau, anderer Kunde kauft das Board und ruft mich dann verärgert an das das Board bereits eingebaut wurde und dabei der Sockel beschädigt wurde.

Ich finds echt amüsant wie schnell manche Leute hier von Vorsatz und Betrug faseln anstatt mal darüber nachzudenken das solche Fehler einfach vorkommen können. Wenn sich die Fehler natürlich häufen ist ein gewisses Geschmäckle dabei, wo ich dann auch sagen würde, recht "unsauberes" Geschäftsgebahren aber hey, es wird doch dort in Massen bestellt, also scheint der Geiz is Geil Faktor den Wunsch nach perfekter Ware und perfektem Service zu überwiegen oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## orca113 (20. September 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> "Ohne sich mit diesem Problem an MF zu wenden"? Hab ich etwas überlesen? So wie ich das verstanden habe, hat er keine Lust auf dem Board sitzen zu bleiben. Demnach muss er sich dort melden. Da wird er sicherlich nicht ohne Angabe von Gründen zurücktreten. Denkst du nicht auch?



Moin,

doch natürlich. Aber ich meinte das der betroffene bei MF anrufen oder ihnen schreiben kann, wie auch immer, und MF sagen kann: "hört mal Leute, hier ist offensichtlich was im Argen. Neues Board bestellt, offensichtlich gebrauchtes bekommen. Was machen wir? Bietet ihr mir Erstattung/Nachlass oder schickt ihr mir ein neues?"

Sowas. Was der TE hier macht ist meiner Meinung nach nicht in Ordnung. Zumal man, zumindest ich, bei MF eigentlich als Kunde immer in sehr guten Händen ist. Die haben in den ganzen Jahren in denen ich dort bestelle eigentlich immer alles richtig gemacht. Wenn mal was gehakt hat habe ich dort angerufen oder um Rückruf gebeten und das Problem (es war ein mal ne Falschlieferung und eine Bestellung eine an die falsche Adresse ging weil meine alte Adresse noch dort registriert war) wurde immer schnell und sauber gelöst. Auch Reklamationsabwicklungen gingen immer rasch.


----------



## Deimos (20. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Zurückgeschickte Neuware wird nicht automatisch zur B-Ware. Der Kunde hat auch kein Anrecht auf einen Artikel, der noch nie eingeschaltet und verwendet war (es sei denn, das wird explizit so in der Beschreibung angegeben).


Er hat zumindest ein Anrecht darauf, dass das Produkt neuwertig daherkommt (oder sonst die Gebrauchsspuren o.ä. eben deklariert sind). Ist hier nicht der Fall, verstehe die Diskussion darum also nicht.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wie soll das eigentlich gehen, einerseits immer auf das Rückgaberecht zu bestehen und andererseits immer auf unangetastete Neuware zu bestehen? Wer soll denn die Verluste tragen, bei Produkten, bei denen die Gewinnspanne oft weit unter 10% liegt?


Verstehe ich auch nicht. In Deutschland wird das bis zum Exzess betrieben. Könnte man an Hand der Forenkommentare zumindest denken. Eine Grafikkarte läuft nicht mit 10% OC? Geht zurück.
Ich finde sowas völlig daneben.


----------



## MOD6699 (20. September 2016)

Hm da ich kurz vor der Bestellung bin, denke ich ernsthaft darüber nach bei Alternate zu bestellen. Kommt dort zwar um die 70 Euro teurer aber mit Alternate hatte ich immer gute Erfahrungen.


----------



## MOD6699 (20. September 2016)

PS: Zudem finde ich es eine bodenlose Frechheit von Leute 5 Prozessoren zu bestellen um zu testen welcher am besten sich übertakten lässt und die restlichen 4 zurück schickt... Hoffentlich wird gegen solche irgendwann vorgegangen.


----------



## cryon1c (20. September 2016)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> PS: Zudem finde ich es eine bodenlose Frechheit von Leute 5 Prozessoren zu bestellen um zu testen welcher am besten sich übertakten lässt und die restlichen 4 zurück schickt... Hoffentlich wird gegen solche irgendwann vorgegangen.



Wird es nicht. Das ist komplett legal. Bei der Kleidung wird z.B. viel viel mehr zurückgeschickt als bei PC-Hardware. Selektieren ist aber nicht verboten und beliebt unter Enthusiasten. Wenn Caseking das intern macht und massiv die Preise anzieht für diese Hardware (in ihren eigenen Builds), warum sollte das der kleine Mann nicht selbst im Keller machen dürfen?


----------



## MOD6699 (20. September 2016)

Kurzum: Weil ich es eine Frechheit finde ggüber anderen Verbrauchern. Wie bereits zigmale angemerkt wurde ist es bei Händlern genauso das sie Gewinn erwirtschaften müssen. Ob dies so möglich ist, ist eher zu bezweifeln. Zudem stimmt es nicht ganz das gar nichts dagegen gemacht wird. Amazon sperrt soweit ich weiß Leute die extrem zurück schicken. Um es an einem Bsp. zu verdeutlichen: Es gibt Kaufhäuser die das auch machen bzw. eher auf Umsatz ausgelegt sind als auf Gewinn. Der Kaufhof in München ist so ein Geschäft. Ein Freund arbeitet dort. Was der teilweise erzählt grenzt schon an eine unglaublichen Dreistigkeit. Da werden 5 Laibe Käse gekauft und 3 Tage später halb angeschnitten zurück gegeben mit der Behauptung den Gästen hätte sie nicht geschmeckt... Wo wohl eher ein Empfang statt  gefunden hat, indem der Käse angeboten wurde zum verzehr. Die Ware wurde zurückgenommen (laut seiner Aussage). Man kann solchen Leuten nur wünschen, dass das nicht jeder macht, ansonsten wird alles irgendwann  50% teurer. Und das zu Recht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2016)

Ich verstehe das ganze Problem nicht. Jedem steht es frei im Land um die Ecke zu kaufen, mache ich auch, gerne und oft. Da sieht man einen neuen eingeschweißten Karton und den kauft man. Wenn es dann nicht so ist, wie man will, wenn es nicht kompatibel ist, etc. hat man Pech gehabt, Umtausch wegen _"och, gefällt mir nicht"_ gibt es dabei nicht. Dann kann jeder bei teuren Onlinehändlern bestellen. in 95% der Fälle wird es genau dieselbe Ware sein, wie beim sehr preisgünstig versendenden. Es ist wie mit Lebensmitteln bei Aldi gegenüber EDAKA. im Prinzip das gleiche und doch ist bei EDEKA der Service einfachbesser. Aber ist einem das 10-20% vom Kaufpreis wert?

Dieselben Leute, die alles bestellen und zurücksenden, genau diese Leute, die sich aufregen, wenn sie irgendwo gesperrt werden, weil sie ständig den getesteten Krams zurücksenden, genau diese Leute regen sich dann auch wieder auf, wenn sie nicht jedesmal original vepackte Waren bekommen_ (Lieber TE, das geht nicht gegen Deinen Einzelfall, sondern ist nur ein allgemeines Gefühl aus dieser Diskussion und aus anderen Strängen)_.

Ich verstehe da Problem nicht. Wenn ich etwas bekommen sollte, was Gebrauchsspuren hat und wenn es mich stört, sendet man es wieder zurück, wenn es eilig ist und es funktioniert, ist es doch völlig in Ordnung. Das ist meistens ärgerlich, aber dafür kaufte man mein billigsten Händler. Jedem steht es offen, z.B. zum nächsten Conrad um die Ecke zu gehen. Die haben fast alles. Aber denkt daran, es gibt keine zwei Wochen Rückgaberecht. Ich finde das Verhalten von Mindfactory nicht schön, aber erstens machen es auch andere, Arlt z.B. hat bei mir bei zwei Lieferungen B-Ware Mainboard  (Ausstellungsstücke) als Neuware verkauft. Die sind jetzt raus. Bei Mindfactory und seinen Derivaten habe ich bisher immer Neuware bekommen. Würde es sich häufen, würde ich irgendwann Konsequenzen ziehen. Aber bis dahin halte ich den Laden für gut sortiert, schnell und günstig.


----------



## MOD6699 (20. September 2016)

Die Problematik kommt ja dadurch zustande. Er hätte kein gebrauchtes Board bekommen, wenn es nicht jemand zurückgesendet hätte. Bzw etvl. wenn es nicht dauernd passieren würde, so dass Mindfactory die Boards wieder ins neue Sortiment aufnimmt. Aber 1. geht das jetzt sehr weit auseinander mit dem Thread und hat hier eigentlich nichts zu suchen und 2. weiß man ja gar nicht warum das Board zurück gesendet wurde (niemand soll kaputte, falsch bestellte Teile behalten müssen). Zudem weiß man ja nicht ob MF das nicht genauso machen würde, wenn niemand mehrere Teile bestellt und diese zurück schickt.


----------



## Maqama (20. September 2016)

Mein Kollege wird das Board heute zu Mindfactory mit dem Hinweis, dass dieses bereits gebraucht ist, zurückschicken.

Ich sehe ja ein, dass bei den zahlreichen Retouen, der erneute Verkauf der Retouren als Neuware, wohl gänige Praxis ist.

So wird ein Produkt wohl nicht durch einmaliges anschalten zu einer Gebrauchtware.
Bei dem Board was wir erhalten haben, kann man aber von Gebrauchtware sprechen:

"Mit der Rechtsprechung gilt, dass Sachen dann gebraucht sind, wenn sie vom Hersteller, Verkäufer oder einem Dritten bereits ihrer 
gewöhnlichen Verwendung zugeführt wurden und deshalb mit einem höheren Sachmängelrisiko behaftet sind (OLG Hamm, Urteil vom 16.01.2014, Az.: 4 U 102/13)."

An unserem Mainboard wurde bereits ein CPU Kühler installiert, somit wurde es verändert.
Da stellt sich auch die Frage, warum jemand ein Board zurücksenden sollte, an dem noch die Backplate montiert ist.
Schließlich ist sein CPU Kühler dann praktisch wertlos, da nicht mehr montierbar.
Daraus kann man quasi nur schließen, dass das Board nicht mehr ordentlich funktioniert, da es trotzdem zurück geschickt wurde.
--> Erhöhtes Sachmängelrisiko

Klar ist Mindfactory ein günstiger Anbieter, troztdem sollte man wohl erwarten dürfen, dass man ein optisch wie technisch einwandfreies Produkt erhält.

Naja wie dem nun sei, wie werden nun erstmal die Reation seitens Mindfactory abwarten.
Sollte Mindfactory den Artikel anstandslos zurücknehmen, ist es ja in Ordnung.


----------



## orca113 (20. September 2016)

> Naja wie dem nun sei, wie werden nun erstmal die Reation seitens Mindfactory abwarten.





Fair wäre es auch sich hier gegeben Falls dann mal zu äußern wie reagiert wurde.

Das ganze Thema wäre hier richtig aufgehoben gewesen:

Der Mindfactory Thread


----------



## Kiryu (20. September 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wird es nicht. Das ist komplett legal. Bei der Kleidung wird z.B. viel viel mehr zurückgeschickt als bei PC-Hardware. Selektieren ist aber nicht verboten und beliebt unter Enthusiasten. Wenn Caseking das intern macht und massiv die Preise anzieht für diese Hardware (in ihren eigenen Builds), warum sollte das der kleine Mann nicht selbst im Keller machen dürfen?



Toller Vergleich, Kleidung kann ich ja im Laden auch anprobieren. Kann ich den Prozessor im Computerladen um die Ecke einbauen und mal kurz übertakten? Natürlich nicht, warum auch, die Komponenten müssen ja nur innerhalb ihrer garantierten Spezifikationen laufen, der Rest ist ein Bonus, mal hat man Glück, mal Pech. 

Generell sollte man Komponenten wie Grafikkarten nur noch im Falle eines wirklichen Mangels umtauschen können, wie beispielsweise extremem Spulenfiepen. Dass irgendwelche Spezis 5 Grafikkarten bestellen, testen und nur die behalten, die sich bestmöglich übertakten lässt und anschließend 4 Händler auf bereits benutzer Ware sitzen obwohl diese technisch völlig in Ordnung ist, so war das vom Gesetzgeber sicherlich nicht gedacht. Imho widerlich und parasitär, aber muss ja jeder selbst wissen.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Rolk (20. September 2016)

Bestellt 100 mal bei einem der grösseren shops und ihr könnt euch sicher sein das immer der eine oder andere Rückläufer dabei sein wird. Beim einen shop vielleicht häufiger als beim anderen, aber es werden immer welche dabei sein, da bin ich mir sicher.
Ich hatte auch schon einen defekten Rückläufer von Mindfactory. Ein weiteres mal warscheinlich einen funktionierenden Rückläufer, aber da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Dem gegenüber stehen sehr sehr viele Bestellungen wo alles in Ordnung war.
Ich wäre vorsichtig Mindfactory unter Generalverdacht zu stellen besonderst oft Rückläufer als Neuware zu verkaufen, meine eigenen Erfahrungen sprechen jedenfalls dagegen.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (20. September 2016)

Der Verkauf von Retourenware als Neuware ist gängige Praxis bei Onlineshops und rechtlich auch erlaub. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass sich die Ware in neuwertigem Zustand befinden. Dann muss der Händler die Ware auch nicht extra als Retourenware kennzeichnen. 

In deinem Fall, würde ich den Zustand jedoch nicht mehr als "neuwertig" bezeichnen, da ja ein Umbau stattgefunden hat.



Spoiler



Ein erfreuliches Urteil zum Widerrufsrecht fällte kürzlich das  Amtsgericht (AG) Rotenburg Wümme. Dieses bejahte die Frage, ob ein  Händler die zurückgeschickte Ware nach einem wirksamen Widerruf in  bestimmten Fällen erneut als »Neuware« verkaufen kann. Ein Käufer hatte  sich beschwert, weil bei dem von ihm als »neu« erworbenen Mobiltelefon  bereits Daten für einen VoIP- und eMail-Dienst eingegeben worden waren.  Dieses Telefon, so schloss der Käufer messerscharf, hatte schon einmal  jemand benutzt, es konnte also nicht mehr »neu« sein. Er verlangte eine  Kaufpreisminderung. 
Das Amtsgericht hat die Klage abgewiesen,  denn das Handy war von einem anderen Käufer nach einer widerrufenen  Internetbestellung zurückgegeben worden. Dieser erste Besteller hatte  das Gerät getestet. Die eingehende Funktionsprüfung eines technischen  Gerätes, die gegebenenfalls auch die Eingabe von Daten umfasst – um zum  Beispiel einen eMail-Dienst zu prüfen – macht ein Gerät noch nicht zu  einem »gebrauchten«, so das Amtsgericht Rotenburg. 
Dabei beruft  sich das Gericht auch auf die Musterbelehrung für den Widerruf (Anlage 2  zu § 14 BGB-Info-Verordnung), aus der sich ergibt, dass die  »Ingebrauchnahme« einer Ware nicht mit deren bloßer Überprüfung beginnt,  sondern erst, wenn man sie »wie sein Eigentum« behandelt. Umgekehrt  wird in der Musterbelehrung klargestellt, dass ein Käufer keinen  Wertersatz für die Verschlechterung einer zurückgegebenen Ware schuldet,  wenn die »Verschlechterung ausschließlich auf deren Prüfung  zurückzuführen ist«.


Widerrufs-Retouren durfen als Neuware verkauft werden
Gebrauchtware statt Neuware bekommen: Das sind Ihre Rechte
Umfrage bei 25 Unternehmen zu Verkauf von Waren aus Widerrufen: Versandrückläufer als Neuware - Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen


----------



## Rayken (20. September 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Midnight-Shopping -> Serviceangebote
> 
> Du machst dir einen Warenkorb fertig und bestellst nicht sofort sondern erst kurz nach 0 Uhr.
> Versandkosten gespart.
> ...



Muss ich beim nächsten mal mal drauf achten wenn ich wieder vor habe was zu bestellen, bisher war ich immer zufrieden mit Mindfactory und habe immer original verpackte Ware erhalten.


----------



## vfxworld (22. September 2016)

Rayken schrieb:


> Muss ich beim nächsten mal mal drauf achten wenn ich wieder vor habe was zu bestellen, bisher war ich immer zufrieden mit Mindfactory und habe immer original verpackte Ware erhalten.



Das hab ich auch schon oft gehört, war aber bei mir noch nie so. Und bei der Hardware die ich kaufe, beobachte ich die Preise erst einmal eine ganze Weile.

Edit: Ich habe mal bei MF bereits geöffneten RAM mit Gebrauchsspuren zugeschickt bekommen, zurückgeschickt und anstandslos neuen erhalten. Ich bestelle dort seit Jahren öfter mal, habe bis auf das eine mal immer nur einwandfreie Neuware erhalten.


----------



## JanJake (22. September 2016)

Wurde das Board vielleicht dort im Mindstar oder im Snappshop gekauft? Denn dort ist hin und wieder einmal B-Ware zu finden. 

Selber hatte ich noch nie gebrauchte Sachen da bekommen und ich bestelle da ziemlich oft irgendwas. Ist auch nicht weit von mir weg und fahre auch schon seid Jahren immer dorthin. 

Würde ich so etwas bemerken würde ich die Sachen auch direkt dort lassen und einen Umtausch oder eben das Geld zurück fordern! 

Bestelle da Grundsätzlich online und hole es da nur ab, damit ich eben meine 14 Tage immer habe.


----------



## Lowmotion (23. September 2016)

Kauf niemals im Schnäppshop. Da gibt es Mainboards ohne Mainboards, Notebooks ohne Laufwerke, Tintenpatrone ohne Patrone.... nur Mainboards sind meist Austauschmainboards, also neu und ohne Zubehör, für einen guten Preis zu haben. Irgendwer kauft die Sachen immer auf.
Im Mindstar ist die Chance auf used nur dann hoch, wenn genau ein Artikel zu haben ist.

Ich hatte seit 2 Jahren nichts mehr bekommen, was gebraucht war. Bei einem gebrauchten Gehäuse war das Zubehör eines Mainboards dabei und bei einem Notebook hatte ein Kollege eine zweite 500 Gbyte SSD gefunden, die der Vorbesitzer vergessen hatte.

Der Support von Mindfactory ist super. Ich kann mich nicht beschweren, da ich im Zweifel immer reklamiere.


----------



## Decrypter (23. September 2016)

> Aber mehrere Produkte zu kaufen, zu selektieren, alle bis auf das beste  Exemplar zurückzuschicken, ist selbstverständlich völlig ok.





cryon1c schrieb:


> Natürlich. Shops wie Caseking übernehmen dies z.B. auch selbst (siehe ihre fetten PCs von der8auer und 8Pack) und verkaufen den Rest als Tray oder bauen diese in andere PCs ein wo diese funktionieren wie sie sollen.
> Das betrifft was, Grafikkarten der oberen Preisklasse und Prozessoren die sich takten lassen, also gerade mal 5-10 Modelle die so aufm Markt rumeiern mit offenem Multi.



Sorry, aber bei so einem Verhalten von Kunden geht mir auch die Galle hoch !
Mit so einem Verhalten schädigt man mit voller Absicht Händler. Denn alles, was in den Augen von solchen Kunden als minderwertig angesehen wird, da sie nicht die gewünschten Ziele erreichen, wird selbstredend zurückgeschickt. Den Schaden hat in solchen Fällen immer der Händler, da er diese Produkte eben nicht mehr als Neuware verkaufen kann und somit nur noch zu einem niedrigeren Preis. Das geht dann natürlich selbstreden zu Lasten der u.U. eh schon schmalen Gewinnspanne.
Das dem Händler Kosten entstehen, indem er z.B. Steuern bezahlen muß, die Mitarbeiter auch nicht ehrenamtlich arbeiten, von den ganzen Betriebskosten erst gar nicht zu reden, ist solchen Kunden völlig egal.

Bei solchen Kunden sollten Händler auch knallhart sein und diese als Geschäftspartner ablehnen, wenn diese in der vergangenheit schon mehrfasch durch solche Aktionen aufgefallen sind. Denn sowas ist eine ganz andere Hausnummer, als wenn Ware mit berechtigten Reklamationen zurückgeschickt wird. Solange eine verschickte Ware den beschriebenen Spezifikationen entspricht, besteht kein Grund zu einer Reture. Und selbst wenn eine CPU nur genau den Takt erreicht, der ihrer Beschreibung entspricht, besteht kein Grund die Ware zurückzuschicken. Alles andere ist Kulanz des Händlers.


----------



## Andregee (23. September 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Fehler macht man dann, wenn man ein falsches Produkt verschickt usw.
> Wenn man Produkte verspricht die a) verändert wurden und b) in diesem Zustand nicht mal als B-Ware sondern eher als C-Ware durchgehen, kann man hier durchaus vom Betrug sprechen. Gerade da es bekannt ist das Mindfactory dies nicht das erste mal macht.


Betrug setzt Vorsatz voraus, der schlecht belegbar ist 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cryon1c (24. September 2016)

Andregee schrieb:


> Betrug setzt Vorsatz voraus, der schlecht belegbar ist
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Natürlich ist das schwer zu belegen, aber wenn sich das häufig abspielt, kann man da Druck machen. Zumindest kann man so dem Service bei Mindfactory auf die Finger klopfen - jeder Rückläufer muss überprüft werden ob alles noch da ist und ob nix verändert oder beschädigt wurde. Spart unzufriedene Kunden und zusätzliches Transfervolumen bei den Paketen und Zahlungen. 
Ein Shop der so was bei mir liefert, darf den Mist zurücknehmen, mir mein Geld erstatten und sieht mich nicht wieder - es gibt mehr als genug andere Shops die dasselbe Produkt anbieten. Das wird denen doch die paar Minuten wert sein, um einen qualifizierten Mitarbeiter hinzusetzen, der sich die Ware wenigstens mal ansieht...


----------



## Shutterfly (25. September 2016)

Hat eigentlich nur am Rande mit dem Thema zutun, wollte es dennoch mal los werden:

Wir bestellen mit der Firma hauptsächlich bei Alternate. Ist zwar teurer, Service ist aber erstklassig. Dort hatten wir gegen Jahreswechsel den Fall, dass wir ECC-RAM bestellt haben. Mehrere Päckchen. Und eins war davon schon geöffnet, aufgrund von Abriebsspuren sichtlich als Gebraucht zu erkennen.

Laut Alternate war dies eine Retoure, wurde fälschlicherweise als Neu-Ware aufgenommen und ging so zu uns. Ein Mitarbeiter sollte die angeblich falsch einsortiert haben und so kam die dann zu uns. Man bot uns natürlich an die zu tauschen, Einfluss auf Garantie und Gewährleistung war durch die Gebrauchtware natürlich auch nicht vorhanden. 

Ich bin ehrlich: Bei MF glaube ich eher an Vorsatz aber vielleicht kanns auch einfach mal menschliches Versagen sein. Passiert auch den "Guten" mal, wie z.B. Alternate


----------

